

Mobile publishing startup Onswipe acquired by Beanstock, service will live on - Brajeshwar
http://venturebeat.com/2014/08/12/mobile-publishing-startup-onswipe-acquired-by-beanstock-service-will-live-on/

======
armandososa
I'm not with Onswipe anymore, but I'm happy for the guys that are still there.
Congrats Jason!

~~~
jasonlbaptiste
Thank you Armando. We would have been nothing without you and I owe you a ton
of gratitude for joining us so early on. Miss you man.

